

Rasberry Pi with iPython as Shell - benaiah
http://www.pythononwheels.org/post/blog

======
Joeboy
I believe Torne did some work towards making <http://www.pycorn.org> run on
the raspberry pi. It's a small python OS.

------
StavrosK
What's that Raspberry Pi case?

~~~
ranqet
Found it: Tek-Berry Case
<http://www.teko.co.uk/en/prodotti/famiglia/PO/serie/145>

